# Hold'Em & Hit'Em Club "Dirty" Dick Stipanovic Memorial Fishing Rodeo



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Now that is a mouthful for our annual fishing rodeo!

Please come out and join us for our 6th Annual
Hold'Em & Hit'Em Club "Dirty" Dick Stipanovic Memorial Fishing Rodeo

Our tournament was renamed this year after an "Original 5" founding member of HHC, "Dirty" Dick Stipanovic unexpectantly passed away this year.

September 14 & 15, 2007
Hosted by:
Ron Hoover Marine Centers
Nasa Road 1
Seabrook, Texas

Saturday night dinner by Outback Steakhouse

Friday is a Captains registration and reception of food, fun and beverages.

Cost is $85.00 for a weekend of fun, food, fishing and supporting the HHC scholarship fund for the kids of the Houston Metro counties.
Entry fee covers food, beverages, t-shirt, goodie bag, raffle ticket and cash winners prizes for Friday & Saturday.

For more information on the fishing rodeo or to learn more about the Hold'Em & Hit'Em Club please go to: www.hhclub.org
We are actively seeking sponsors as well as participants.

Please call or PM for additional info.

Russ Montgomery
HHC "Dirty" Dick Stipanovic Memorial Fishing Rodeo
Chairman
281-344-0300


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

This Is A Great One Lots Of Money To Win And A Great Auction. I'll Be There....


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Crocker, you are correct!! We have significantly increased $$$ payouts to $500.00 for top trout & top red for both the women's and men's divisions and additional payouts as well!!
Come on out.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I am so excited to announce that WOODEE RODS and Gary Robertson of Richmond, Texas has upped the ante and has joined our Fishing Rodeo as a corporate sponsor. Gary and Espandre Fishing and Hunting products has supported us and decided to stepping up and joining Ron Hoover Marine and Outback Steakhouse on our event T-shirt.

Take a moment and visit WOODEEE RODS and Espandre web sites. WOODEE RODS allows our Fishing Rodeo the opportunity to guests and participants the opportunity to own or win a top shelf quality and professional rod by WOODEE RODS.

Please see www.hhclub.org for additional info. Come fish with us!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Yamaha's IN*

Yamaha has just put in a $500.00 gift certificate..


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Please come join us for our fishing rodeo in 2 weeks! If your looking for a great tourney and/or a way to help the kids please, come on out. Please visit our web site for additional info and for our growing list of sponsors. 
Registration fees cover your dinner Friday & Saturday night, adult beverages, soft drinks, t-shirts, door prize opportunities, koozie and more goodies!
A quick note to the ladies, we have plenty of room in the ladies division and we have good returns on that investment, $500 for ladies top trout & top redfish.


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

I will be ther Russ, look forward to another great year. If you need additional help please let me know.

Harry C.


----------



## Catch "N" Tail (Sep 5, 2004)

*HHC Cash Payouts*

Cash payout in the amount of $4,600 to be awarded in three divisions...

http://www.hhclub.org/fishing_prizes.php

Good chance to win some good money and help support area youth and education.

Hold' Em & Hit' Em Club is a 501 (c) 3 charity that supports education and youth charities while, at the same time, providing a vehicle for social gatherings of friends and families with similar desires.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

We have to say, Thank You, to Kubala Custom Rods for their generous contibution of a high end custom rod honoring " Dirty", one of our founding members, for sale at the live auction on Saturday. Thanks Jeron!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Marbuger's is in with a TLD 20 2-speed . Thanks Todd & Mary..


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

We are closing in on the final week before the fishing rodeo. Come on out and help our scholarship program by catching some fish, enjoying great company and feasting on great food. Let's fish for the kids! www.hhclub.org


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

I have a Fallow Deer Mount that'll go in the Auction.. from Creative Taxidermy in Sabinal..Mike O'Neill..


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

Its going to be tough fishing this weekend, good luck to all


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Tough fishing was the name of the game for our year 6 event but we were shined upon and many fish were wieghed. A great turn-out and an awesome dinner was served along with a spectackular auction which helped us with our ever sponsoring scholarship fund. I hope that you attended and I thank all of those that did, there are several of our 2coolers that do not want the press, thanks guys & girls.


----------

